# (False) Rumor: Celtics/Wolves/Pacers



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

shady soure i believe.......this was then posted on another unamed board which i will not name b/c aqua will hurt and / or injure me
http://www.masslive.com/forums/celtics/index.ssf?artid=8372
hmmm....


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

I knew it, that guy posted on this site about a week or so ago, saying the same thing he is a false source and don't buy it.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



DWest Superstar said:


> I knew it, that guy posted on this site about a week or so ago, saying the same thing he is a false source and don't buy it.


you are right i just realized what his sn was...good catch


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

It is true fellas. I just saw on MassLive that soemone asked me to come here, sorry for not coming earlier, but this is not a lie.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

this is COMPLETE BS.......it is the biggest load of horse dung i have seen in a while....take this bs somewhere else man


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

ban him.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

I am sorry that you think I'm lying because this deal really helps our team out. Our last deal with Indiana fell through because they chose Perk over Banks and Danny backed out. Furthermore, I have no new news to report as of now, Pete gets off work at 7:30 and we'll be in touch after that. Stay tuned guys.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

Here is his old post.


> Wow, I just got off the phone with my friend Pete who works in the *Celtic's season ticket department* and he told me that the buzz in the office is that Danny has struck a deal for Ron Artest! Supposedly the word is that it will be Ricky D, Marcus or Kendrick (that is what's holding the deal up) and a 1st round pick for Ron and a second rounder in 2007 and Phoenix's 2nd in 2008. I'm literally shaking with excitement, the deal he says should be completed within a matter of hours and Ron will make his debut on Friday @ Philadelphia if everything goes thru. Pete's idea was that with Pierce's trade comment coming out in the papers Ainge felt the need to make Pierce happy and still feel that we are geared towards winning. Im playing it by ear so I'll try and keep everyone updated as I hear more. PLEASE GOD MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OKAY!


Here is the new one


> just got off the phone with my friend who works in the *Celtic's PR department* and he told me that the buzz in the office this afternoon has been that Danny struck a deal for Ron Artest this morning! Supposedly it is a three team deal involving Minnesota. Blount, Pollard, Banks, Tony Allen to Minnesota. Ricky, Kandi, McCants, Reed to Indiana. Artest, Harrison, Hudson to Boston. He said picks will be exchanged but does not know the info on them yet. I'm literally shaking with excitement, the deal he says should be completed Monday morning and Ron will suit up Monday night against the Hornets. My thinking is that Minnesota finally got the expiring deal back for Kandi that they wanted and swapped Hudson for Blount because of their frontcourt needs This Artest thing was probabley in the works from day 1 and we all remember how the third team was a secret. With Harrison coming in it allows Al and Perk to start with Raef and Harrison off the bench! Im playing it by ear so I'll try and keep everyone updated as I hear more. PLEASE GOD MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OKAY!


You have two friends in the Celtics now?

Look how similar


----------



## Wigglestrue (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> I am sorry that you think I'm lying because this deal really helps our team out. Our last deal with Indiana fell through because they chose Perk over Banks and Danny backed out. Furthermore, I have no new news to report as of now, Pete gets off work at 7:30 and we'll be in touch after that. Stay tuned guys.





> *I just got off the phone with my friend *who *works in the Celtic's *PR *department and he told me that the buzz in the office *this afternoon has been *that Danny **struck a deal for Ron Artest *this morning! *Supposedly* it is a three team deal involving Minnesota. Blount, Pollard, Banks, Tony Allen to Minnesota. Ricky, Kandi, McCants, Reed to Indiana. Artest, Harrison, Hudson to Boston. He said picks will be exchanged but does not know the info on them yet. *I'm literally shaking with excitement,* *the deal he says should be completed* Monday morning *and Ron will *suit up Monday night against the Hornets. My thinking is that Minnesota finally got the expiring deal back for Kandi that they wanted and swapped Hudson for Blount because of their frontcourt needs This Artest thing was probabley in the works from day 1 and we all remember how the third team was a secret. With Harrison coming in it allows Al and Perk to start with Raef and Harrison off the bench! *Im playing it by ear so I'll try and keep everyone updated as I hear more*. *PLEASE GOD MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OKAY!
> 
> Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> GO CELTICS!!!! *





> Wow, *I just got off the phone with my friend *Pete *who works in the Celtic's *season ticket *department and he told me that the buzz in the office* is *that Danny *has *struck a deal for Ron Artest*! *Supposedly *the word is that it will be Ricky D, Marcus or Kendrick (that is what's holding the deal up) and a 1st round pick for Ron and a second rounder in 2007 and Phoenix's 2nd in 2008. *I'm literally shaking with excitement,* *the deal he says should be completed *within a matter of hours *and Ron will* make his debut on Friday @ Philadelphia if everything goes thru. Pete's idea was that with Pierce's trade comment coming out in the papers Ainge felt the need to make Pierce happy and still feel that we are geared towards winning. *Im playing it by ear so I'll try and keep everyone updated as I hear more. PLEASE GOD MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OKAY! *
> 
> *Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> GO CELTICS!!!! *


Get a life.


----------



## Cep (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

Hey bruinsfan. There's a big thread on here Boston Celtics board. Please join there and post in the thread, cause we are all confused. If you're not lying, join there please.

Cep.


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

I told you he has't been working there for a long time (or at least I thoguth I did). I made a mistake on what he did. Obviously if he worked for the season ticket department he wouldn't be told of a trade in advance, however PR guys are informed before hand. Again, that was my mistake to tell you the wrong position. I never thought that was a big deal though.


----------



## PacerFan31 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

This is complete BS bro. That's really all I have to say.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> I told you he has't been working there for a long time (or at least I thoguth I did). I made a mistake on what he did. Obviously if he worked for the season ticket department he wouldn't be told of a trade in advance, however PR guys are informed before hand. Again, that was my mistake to tell you the wrong position. I never thought that was a big deal though.


No they are not, it is women who are norm in PR, and they would not be told the info because there job is to do fundraisers and Read to Acheive, get a life


----------



## Cep (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

Can you join this board please and go to the celtics board? Thanks.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

This guys posts should go in the Radom Comments Thread


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



DWest Superstar said:


> No they are not, it is women who are norm in PR, and they would not be told the info because there job is to do fundraisers and Read to Acheive, get a life


ok im not buying this either b/c of no cred., but dude, women arent usually only in PR lol PR is a big field and its not sex-based...sorry kinda off topic


----------



## Cep (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

Who? me?


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



DWest Superstar said:


> No they are not, it is women who are norm in PR, and they would not be told the info because there job is to do fundraisers and Read to Acheive, get a life


That is a very sexest thing to say. Public Relations is not a woman's job.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



Richie Rich said:


> ok im not buying this either b/c of no cred., but dude, women arent usually only in PR lol PR is a big field and its not sex-based...sorry kinda off topic


I was not meaning to be sexist, but if you look at the head of PR for 80% of tems it is a woman, take it for what it is worth man


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> That is a very sexest thing to say. *Public Relations is not a woman's job*


And that is not sexist? 

Someone ban him


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



DWest Superstar said:


> I was not meaning to be sexist, but if you look at the head of PR for 80% of tems it is a woman, take it for what it is worth man


how do you know 80% of the time? lol u make no sense...anyway, i say keep him for a day or two and then decide what to do w/ him if the rumor is false b/c that's twice then


----------



## bruinsfan4032 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



DWest Superstar said:


> And that is not sexist?
> 
> Someone ban him


What? It is not a women's *only* job I should've said. Its very upsetting that you guys are feuding with me over a trade that should be making us all happy. I will speak no further on the matter, I will take this discussion to a board where fellow fans will appreciate the information I give out.


----------



## Wigglestrue (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> What? It is not a women's *only* job I should've said. Its very upsetting that you guys are feuding with me over a trade that should be making us all happy. I will speak no further on the matter, *I will take this discussion to a board where fellow fans will appreciate the information I give out*.


You mean, the Bruins message board where you're gloating about how you've got all these Celtics fans' panties in a bunch over a trade you made up?

The rumor may be false, but let's still try to be friendly. -aqua


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*

Indy will be without a big man left...

EDIT: and I'm sure that they wouldn't give up just about every C/PF that they have to just land Ricky.

Also Ron Artest doesn't really strike me as a guy Danny would go nuts over.

Not to mention that the TWolves would have 16 players on their roster than...which makes this deal impossible.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



bruinsfan4032 said:


> What? It is not a women's *only* job I should've said. Its very upsetting that you guys are feuding with me over a trade that should be making us all happy. I will speak no further on the matter, I will take this discussion to a board where fellow fans will appreciate the information I give out.


The ice cream vender has better scoops than you


----------



## Wigglestrue (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



> The rumor may be false, but let's still try to be friendly. -aqua


What the puck??? It was just a pun.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



Wigglestrue said:


> What the puck??? It was just a pun.


Haha, yeah I edited it at first, but then it was even worse, so I had to delete it.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Celtics/Wolves/Pacers*

Everbody just chill. Let time settle the rumor and quit making accusations.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: take this rumor for what its worth*



aquaitious said:


> Indy will be without a big man left...
> 
> EDIT: and I'm sure that they wouldn't give up just about every C/PF that they have to just land Ricky.
> 
> ...


If it were true, Minny would just cut someone.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

good god from looking at this you would think the guy stole stuff from the Salvation Army. Keep the dude around.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm sorry Bruins fan, you were right all along


----------

